# Zig Zag Cutting Boards-Glueing End Grain to End Grain



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Calling all you fellow cutting board nuts..
I was wondering..I have seen allot of really cool cutting board designs guys have been creating, like the zig zag styles, but to do these it requires gluing end grain to end grain. I have seen guys supplement the joint with biscuits, or applying watered down glue to lessen absorption, but I am not convinced any of these will hold up to day to day use and abuse of a board. I did a zig zag board once, and I gave it away as a gift. I have recently heard that some of the joints are separating near the edge, so I was wondering what everyone elses techniques/experiences/successes/failures have been with gluing up cutting boards that involve end grain glued to end grain?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yes i am wondering also…i hope some who have had experience with it will post here…im thinking that the test of time is going to have to be a consideration here…as that is the only way to really know, its a very old consideration that your talking about here and one i hope we hear from others who have maybe some valid input…..


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't make this design in an end grain board. Then you'd be gluing face grain to face grain. That should hold up fine.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

I have had no problem with the end grain to end grain joint in the multiple chevron boards I have built.
I apply glue to both sides of the joint. Then let sit 5 minutes to soak in. Then another coat of glue and clamp it.
I guess time will tell though.

Like Matt said above you can make it in endgrain too. Though it is not nearly as easy to build.
Here is one I just posted, end grain up









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56974


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

It's not just about that one example…I'm talking about allot of the boards I see on here..I know they are glued end grain to end grain..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i think that they need to be 'brick laid'

where the sides of each piece in a row 
overlap the next to it

as some side glued boards are


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Brad - Often, when I am making a board similar to the one in your post I use splines for the end grain joints.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

They won't last….eventually they will start to come apart like yours is. It's just a matter of time….


----------



## ccobbler (Apr 22, 2011)

To me end grain to end grain is a no-no if the board is used as a cutting board. It may hold up just fine if it's never wet and used as 'counter art'.


----------

